# RRA Extension not Mil Spec ??



## 8'Duece (Jun 18, 2009)

I picked up a complete lower from RRA about a week ago.  Good enough quality, would rec'd them to anyone. 

Here's one thing I found out quickly though: 

The extension tube IS NOT Mil-Spec..........:uhh:  It has the standard M4 type stock on it with a six position extension but my EMOD and SOPMOD stocks are just too tight to fit the extension. 

Are there any other stocks that will fit the RRA extensions ????? 

Inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 18, 2009)

Which lower did you buy, the standard or the one with the national match trigger?


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 18, 2009)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Which lower did you buy, the standard or the one with the national match trigger?



LAR-15 with single stage trigger.


----------



## arizonaguide (Jun 19, 2009)

ANOTHER! Are you legal? I thought there was a cap at 27 black-rifles per year in Kentuky. :cool:
Bastard! And here I'm still muddling through my FIRST! ;)


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 19, 2009)

arizonaguide said:


> ANOTHER! Are you legal? I thought there was a cap at 27 black-rifles per year in Kentuky. :cool:
> Bastard! And here I'm still muddling through my FIRST! ;)



Funny enough I just read that the RRA extension are not "Mil Spec" and that the SOPMOD and EMOD type stocks do not fit the RRA extensions. 


Best bet is to just order a Mil Spec extension kit with the type of stock you want and change it out.  Yes, it's more money but it's not that much to keep me from having a SOPMOD or EMOD stock on this particular lower. 

Just another $50 or so. :doh:


----------



## arizonaguide (Jun 19, 2009)

*rookie question?*

Damn, just when I thought I was getting this stuff figured out!

So is the "extension tube" the same as a "buffer tube"?
And, some buttstocks come with their own buffer tube/extension tube, and some do not? And there are "commercial" and "milspec" sizes?
:confused:


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 20, 2009)

arizonaguide said:


> Damn, just when I thought I was getting this stuff figured out!
> 
> So is the "extension tube" the same as a "buffer tube"?
> And, some buttstocks come with their own buffer tube/extension tube, and some do not? And there are "commercial" and "milspec" sizes?
> :confused:



Yes. 

I'v alway's ordered Mil Spec extensions for my AR's when changing out A2 stocks.  I've also alway's ordered them from Bravo Company specifically marked on the site as "Mil Spec extension"  The last one I recieved  from them came in an LMT bag.  

The RRA LAR-15 complete lower came with a retractable type extension with the standard M4 style stock.  It is not however Mil Spec in it's diameter.  It is just a tad too large for my SOPMOD and my EMOD and MOD stocks.  I'm going to assume this also includes the Mag Pul CTR stocks also. 

If you purchase the complete stock with it's extension then it should be Mil Spec and will fit the stock that the kit is accompanied with. 

As I said in my last post, it's a simple cure if you want a higher speed stock like the LMT SOPMOD by just purchasing a  "Mil Spec" extension kit.  They appear exactly the same but the non Mil Spec is slightly larger in it's diameter.  It's an easy installation with a stock wrench. 

HTH


----------



## arizonaguide (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks 82. I know it's a bit basic for you "old hands" but I'm still sorting all the subtle shit (names/specs) out. WTF they had to make a different "commercial" version instead of just keeping everything "mil-spec" is beyond me.
:doh:


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 20, 2009)

arizonaguide said:


> Thanks 82. I know it's a bit basic for you "old hands" but I'm still sorting all the subtle shit (names/specs) out. WTF they had to make a different "commercial" version instead of just keeping everything "mil-spec" is beyond me.
> :doh:




Arizonaguide,

Here is a Mil Spec carbine extension kit for $55.95.  Extension tube, 6 position, castle nut, end plate, action spring and carbine buffer. 

I'd order it now.  These will be gone quickly. 

HERE: http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/Stock-Hardware-Mounting-Kit-Mil-Spec-p/stock hardware kit.htm

This is one of my first choices of stocks for your Mil Spec extension.  LMT SOPMOD

http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/LMT-SOPMOD-STOCK-BLACK-p/lmt sopmod stock black.htm


They are pricey, but if you like the look of the VLTOR EMOD then you can save a bit of money from the LMT  and still one of the higher speed stocks that many SOF soldiers are using also.


----------



## arizonaguide (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks Bro! I was looking at the MagPuls, but they didn't seem to come with the tube, etc...and I can get a discount at the shop on a CAA (kit shown below) and was noticing that they DO come with the buffer/tube...but not sure of the quality of CAA.
Are the CAA's worth a damn? :cool:





I can get it (complete) for around $85, if it's worth a damn.


----------

